# EVGA Prepares High-end Dual-LGA1366 Motherboard



## btarunr (Jan 1, 2010)

EVGA is keeping up its streak of releasing high-end motherboards for processors based on the new Intel Nehalem architecture, with a new dual-socket monstrosity. Slated for CES 2010, not much about this high-end workstation motherboard has been revealed beyond the picture below. From the looks of it, probably EVGA is making a high-end, overclocker-friendly dual LGA-1366 motherboard based on the Intel 5500 "Tylersburg" chipset with the usual ICH10R southbridge. Existing LGA-1366 processors that support dual-socket operation which includes Xeon 5500 series may work on it. Probably, a future high-end Intel Core family CPU is released that is capable of dual-socket setups, too. The picture reveals two LGA-1366 sockets, each powered by an 8-phase digital PWM circuit. Each socket is wired to six DDR3 DIMM slots supporting triple-channel memory for that socket. More this CES.





*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## douglatins (Jan 1, 2010)

btarunr said:


> [url]http://www.techpowerup.com/img/10-01-01/53920600_thm.jpg[/URL]
> 
> Source: EVGA Forums



A full board picture would be nice, also this is great since if anyone wanted to build a dual cpu rig they had to stick with Intel boards


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmmm.... I drool at the dream of having one of these with two i7 980X and a butt load of nVIDIA cards folding 24/7!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

now THAT, is what i call high end


----------



## cdawall (Jan 1, 2010)

damn to bad freaksavior sold his xeons


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

two of the new 6 core CPU's + 12x4GB of ram

24 threads + 48GB of ram

add in a few fermis, and i bet it can run crysis


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2010)

would this have SLI support considering this is an Intel chipset?


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 1, 2010)

Mussels said:


> two of the new 6 core CPU's + 12x4GB of ram
> 
> 24 threads + 48GB of ram
> 
> add in a few fermis, and i bet it can run crysis



almost anything can RUN crysis, but I assume you mean run it at 2560 x 1600 with 4x antialiasing and 16x antiostropic filtering and all settings on very high...and never having the framerates dip below 60 .


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> would this have SLI support considering this is an Intel chipset?



many 1366 boards can run SLI



dalekdukesboy said:


> almost anything can RUN crysis, but I assume you mean run it at 2560 x 1600 with 4x antialiasing and 16x antiostropic filtering and all settings on very high...and never having the framerates dip below 60 .



heck, lets go ATI eyefinity - 3x30" 7680x1600, 120Hz panels, 120FPS minimum.


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 1, 2010)

dalekdukesboy said:


> almost anything can RUN crysis, but I assume you mean run it at 2560 x 1600 with 4x antialiasing and 16x antiostropic filtering and all settings on very high...and never having the framerates dip below 60 .



hell, I can run crysis fairly well...with settings on high, 1680 x 1020, NO antia-aliasing, and it's fluid, as in the framerates average 38 or so lol...but a far cry from what I just described even though it is smooth it's JUST fast enough to be so and obviously I'm running several tiers below what I formerly described as far as resolution/eye candy is concerned.  But at the rate Nvidia has put off Fermi I may never get it anyway!!! Isn't it like 8 months delayed from the original summer date they intended?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2010)

its my fault, but we should stop talking about crysis here.

unless its about its performance on this awesome mobo


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 1, 2010)

well...it is "the" benchmark game so in essence it isn't totally off topic...and I'd GLADLY talk about crysis on this motherboard, anyone care to get EVGA to send me one to test it?


----------



## trt740 (Jan 1, 2010)

Overkill to the max and I love Overkill


----------



## Disparia (Jan 1, 2010)

What, no dual LGA-1567 board? 6-core is old, time to go 8-core!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 1, 2010)

Jizzler said:


> What, no dual LGA-1567 board? 6-core is old, time to go 8-core!



There should be Quad LGA1567 boards out there once Nehalem-EX hits


----------



## Disparia (Jan 1, 2010)

Yup:







Been checking just about every day for new Nehalem-EX news  Earlier I had heard that they're might be a cheaper version for 2P boxes (3 QPI links?), but it looks like you might just have to use the standard chip:






And for those who can 'live' with only 12 cores


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 1, 2010)

dalekdukesboy said:


> almost anything can RUN crysis, but I assume you mean run it at 2560 x 1600 with 4x antialiasing and 16x antiostropic filtering and all settings on very high...and never having the framerates dip below 60 .



I seriously hope you got the joke.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 1, 2010)

We need better VM/multi-user solutions so that we can change the joke to 'how many copies of Crysis' can it run


----------



## dalekdukesboy (Jan 1, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> I seriously hope you got the joke.



obviously, as I said he's joking it could run crysis and then some even with every setting possible, just lamenting and comparing what I can do and wishing it were more lol


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 1, 2010)

X16aa


----------



## shevanel (Jan 2, 2010)

I bet the internet will run really fast on one of these.  

(I actually had a guy ask me "would a $1000 cpu make his internet run faster?")


----------



## Weer (Jan 2, 2010)

But can it overclock? (Serious Question)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 2, 2010)

Weer said:


> But can it overclock? (Serious Question)



I expect EVGA will include OC'ing options within the BIOS as it is a high-end, enthusiast part, but this is the sort of platform that doesn't need OC'ing so they could limit it for stability. I hope this isn't as much of a failure as Skulltrail was, that thing sucked shit covered donkey balls when it came to games.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> two of the new 6 core CPU's + 12x4GB of ram
> 
> 24 threads + 48GB of ram
> 
> add in a few fermis, and i bet it can run crysis



meh probably only get about 46fps in crysis!!! ROFL! 
i do agree though a pic of this full board would be nice and maybe a little bit of info on it as well


----------



## TAViX (Jan 2, 2010)

Dual CPU mobos were available since forever, I don't know why you guys think this is so special?! It just support the new unreleased processors. I'm using at work for 3 years now something similar with two Xeons and SLI Quadro, and I can confirm that is damn fast. HOWEVER, in games the performance is so-so, and yes, I've replaced the SLI Quadro with an 280GTX, and the performance it's on pair with the latest I7, but not faster...

The main issue here remains the price of those mobos, which is kinda outrageous for the end-user...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 2, 2010)

You mean dual cpu boards? 

Yes, they have been out a LONG time. Since like 8086 days i think (maybe older) but the problem is most if not all are for the IT crew and server junkies.

This board from eVGA is meant for the enthusiast consumer and its looking like it will be a Classified variant guessing from the color scheme. Also, it will most likely use consumer i7s instead of high priced Xeon server chips. Only some time will tell but ill be guessing that it support SLI or Crossfire too.


----------



## shevanel (Jan 2, 2010)

I am curious, what would an enthusiast user do with this board mainly? Benching?

i am just wondering how well dual cpus scale since i know nothing about it.. its hard to get a single i7 chip past 50% cpu usage unless using a stress tester.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmm, could this spark more companies to start doing this, as well as game developers to utilize both cpus?
Look forward to seeing reviews on this once it is officially released with specs and all


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2010)

shevanel said:


> I am curious, what would an enthusiast user do with this board mainly? Benching?
> 
> i am just wondering how well dual cpus scale since i know nothing about it.. its hard to get a single i7 chip past 50% cpu usage unless using a stress tester.



its not really for enthusiasts or gamers. its for hardcore video renderers, or a server.

dual CPU's scales pretty much the same as dual core/quad core etc.

It can in fact be faster, since half the cores/threads have their own memory controller/memory pool


----------



## TAViX (Jan 2, 2010)

Depends entirely of the applications really. Software like MAYA, 3DS Max, CATIA, SW, HyperMesh, etc, I know for sure that support dual procs, but others...I'm not so sure. And I mean especially games. I mean there are so few games that support quads, the ones who support dual CPUs you can count them on 1 hand.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2010)

a quad core CPU or two dual cores - they both appear the same to programs. 4 cores available.


----------



## Weer (Jan 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> a quad core CPU or two dual cores - they both appear the same to programs. 4 cores available.



Yes, and so if you can overclock a Quad to twice the speed of two Duals, then the Quad is the better choice.

Which means that I have to know if this board can overclock.

In fact, just give me a board that can.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2010)

Weer said:


> Yes, and so if you can overclock a Quad to twice the speed of two Duals, then the Quad is the better choice.
> 
> Which means that I have to know if this board can overclock.
> 
> In fact, just give me a board that can.




first of all: yeah, but then you could just get two quads. see?

second:






this *is* an OCing dual socket board.


----------



## Hunt3r (Jan 2, 2010)

Who will one day will make EVGA mobos for AMD processors


----------



## Mussels (Jan 2, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Who will one day will make EVGA mobos for AMD processors



if that were to happen, one assumes EVGA would make EVGA mobos, regardless of CPU?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 2, 2010)

Hunt3r said:


> Who will one day will make EVGA mobos for AMD processors



They already do.


----------



## wolf (Jan 2, 2010)

Mussels said:


> now THAT, is what i call high end



booyeah, even a pair of 920's on this with two 6gb ram kits is a killer setup already, throw 2 cards of your choice on and good times shall be had.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 2, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> You mean dual cpu boards?
> 
> Yes, they have been out a LONG time. Since like 8086 days i think (maybe older) but the problem is most if not all are for the IT crew and server junkies.
> 
> This board from eVGA is meant for the enthusiast consumer and its looking like it will be a Classified variant guessing from the color scheme. Also, it will most likely use consumer i7s instead of high priced Xeon server chips. Only some time will tell but ill be guessing that it support SLI or Crossfire too.



Mostly server til around the Pentium Pro days. Before that very few could afford (or even find) dual 486s or Pentiums:






Found her on the side of the road in an old Gateway tower. They had nice towers back then, my first computer was a Gateway Pentium 75. Anyhoo... I find it very unlikely that EVGA or anyone is going to design a board allowing for dual i7s. EVGA can with very little work release a 5520 board for 55xx Xeons with OC capabilities and call it Skulltrail II.



shevanel said:


> I am curious, what would an enthusiast user do with this board mainly? Benching?
> 
> i am just wondering how well dual cpus scale since i know nothing about it.. its hard to get a single i7 chip past 50% cpu usage unless using a stress tester.



Like with all my machines I'll be crunching/folding. As well I run a number of VM's for testing/evaluation/training and I don't like to close applications. No need to totally close out of a game if I just going to get back into it an hour later 

And I'm always looking at solutions for better simultaneous multi-user support. Share the power!



A Cheese Danish said:


> Hmm, could this spark more companies to start doing this, as well as game developers to utilize both cpus?
> Look forward to seeing reviews on this once it is officially released with specs and all



Even though people had been using dual CPU machines for some time (P-Pro, P2, P3, Xeon) and even Quake III had experimental multi-threading support, Hyperthreading on the P4 really started to get dev's thinking about designing more games in that fashion.

There's been roughly 5-6 years of releases since then with varying multi-threaded utilization.  In other words, it's already happening and I don't think this changes things much in regards to game design.



Weer said:


> Yes, and so if you can overclock a Quad to twice the speed of two Duals, then the Quad is the better choice.
> 
> Which means that I have to know if this board can overclock.
> 
> In fact, just give me a board that can.



Here's to hoping that this one can.  It's been awhile since we've had that option.


----------



## Icejon (Jan 2, 2010)

I seriously hope it doesnt use the 8th PCI slot, that is having a PCI-e on slot 7.  My chassis doesn't have a 8th PCI bracket slot!  I hate it when companies mess with the ATX specifications like that.


----------



## Sihastru (Jan 2, 2010)

If you can afford the board and the two CPUs that go into the two sockets and the buckets of DDR3 that will be filling those memory slots, let me assure you, your case is the least of your worries


----------



## Ptep (Jan 2, 2010)

PP Mguire said:


> Also, it will most likely use consumer i7s instead of high priced Xeon server chips. Only some time will tell but ill be guessing that it support SLI or Crossfire too.



Very unlikely that it will take the consumer chips ('Existing LGA-1366 processors that support dual-socket operation which includes Xeon 5500 series may work on it.'). 
i7's dont support dual socket operation, so for the moment (until perhaps intel release a consumer cpu that supports dual sockets) it will be Xeon only.

Either way this will be a formidable setup, cant wait to find out pricing and more details!


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Jan 2, 2010)

Too overkill!!!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2010)

Icejon said:


> I seriously hope it doesnt use the 8th PCI slot, that is having a PCI-e on slot 7.  My chassis doesn't have a 8th PCI bracket slot!  I hate it when companies mess with the ATX specifications like that.



there is several sizes in the ATX specs. trying to use a high end dual socket server board in a mid tower ATX board is asking for trouble.


----------



## Sihastru (Jan 3, 2010)

Ptep said:


> Very unlikely that it will take the consumer chips ('Existing LGA-1366 processors that support dual-socket operation which includes Xeon 5500 series may work on it.').
> i7's dont support dual socket operation, so for the moment (until perhaps intel release a consumer cpu that supports dual sockets) it will be Xeon only.
> 
> Either way this will be a formidable setup, cant wait to find out pricing and more details!



It can take the current Nehalem EP and perhaps the soon to be released Nehalem EX that have additional QPI paths enabled so that they can be interconnected with the other CPU(s) on the board. It's a Workstation/Desktop board, but the chipset(s) must be server class.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 3, 2010)

Man, this is my crunching dream.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2010)

Is this spec'd at EATX or ATX?  Probably to early to tell, but dare to dream.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Is this spec'd at EATX or ATX?  Probably to early to tell, but dare to dream.



impossible to tell without a full pic


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm assuming EATX and needing dual 8 pin cpu power pins.


----------



## TAViX (Jan 3, 2010)

Any word on the price yet?


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 3, 2010)

Easy buddy, they want you to dream about it for a while until you are abruptly awakened by the price tag.


----------



## parelem (Jan 3, 2010)

Jacob, an EVGA tech, confirmed that it was a classified board, and will have all the same features as the current classified models. So there's really nothing new here, just more power.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2010)

btarunr said:


> They already do.
> 
> http://img.chw.net/sitio/breves/200811/21_EVGA_NF730a.jpg



eww gag nasty, does it exploed when you put the ram in it ?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 3, 2010)

This looks like a true work of greatness, I may have to replace my mobo <_<"


----------



## mtosev (Jan 3, 2010)

price will sux. anyway nice but only for the stinking rich people.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2010)

mtosev said:


> price will sux. anyway nice but only for the stinking rich people.



I don't stink <_<' much . . ..


----------

